# under helmet beanie



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

I was wondering what hat works well under a helmet. presumably something that is thin and short is my guess. my lib tech hat that i wear under is ok, but its big enough that sometimes its covers my eyes under my goggles (which is never a good thing). any suggestions as to what is the best?


----------



## basso4735 (Nov 27, 2010)

Under Armor has some really thin skin tight ones I think.


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

basso4735 said:


> Under Armor has some really thin skin tight ones I think.


i was thinking more of a beanie, not a skull cap


----------



## leif (Dec 10, 2009)

Honestly all you need is a thin smaller beanie. Try it on with the helmet, if it fits then it fits. You want a small one so that it doesnt bunch up around the goggles and back of the helmet.


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

I use this, it does everything i need and more.
Under Armour | ColdGear Hood | 8000022 | $24.99


----------



## skipmann (Jan 2, 2009)

I have this one - it's nice and thin:

Nixon No Apology Beanie Black/White - Zappos.com Free Shipping BOTH Ways


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

The Burton and Dakine ones are 29 bucks. Damn. That is pretty expensive. :/


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

DiamondCarver said:


> I use this, it does everything i need and more.
> Under Armour | ColdGear Hood | 8000022 | $24.99


Thanks for posting this. Does it keep your face warm in windy conditions? The wind chills exceed -10F at my hill and reach 30+mph. I wear a fleece baklava that works great but I'm not sure it will fit under my new helmet.


----------



## thtrussiankid01 (Aug 31, 2010)

neff beanie from zumiez 
only $17 and you can pick any color in the world


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

thtrussiankid01 said:


> neff beanie from zumiez
> only $17 and you can pick any color in the world


yeah i was looking at these. thanks for confirming their usefulness!


----------



## IceShredEC (Apr 8, 2013)

if anyone was searching and found this.. should let everyone know about Blackstrap. Best company for anything boarding...

check their adjustable bavaclava out.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

Is it really that cold or do you really get that cold, that you have to wear a beanie under your helmet ? Even on the coldest days, I'm plenty warm with my helmet on, on the warmer days I actually remove the vent plugs.

Let me guess, you wear your goggle strap in your helmet also ?


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

I agree with Clayton, if I put a beanie on under my helmet I would be too hot to ride. even on the coldest day, by helmet is plenty warm


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

I wear balaclavas under my helmet instead of beanies.

I got this one:










And just ordered an Under Armour one to try out.


----------



## IceShredEC (Apr 8, 2013)

Clayton Bigsby said:


> Is it really that cold or do you really get that cold, that you have to wear a beanie under your helmet ? Even on the coldest days, I'm plenty warm with my helmet on, on the warmer days I actually remove the vent plugs.
> 
> Let me guess, you wear your goggle strap in your helmet also ?


if you ride fast, ride in powder, or ride in the cold.. no helmet will prevent your ears from freezing, or to feel the massive cold air flowing.. i remove my liners and ride with a beanie or as i posted.. a moisture wicking.. thin bavaclava. and yes i ride with the helmet strap under my helmet as well.. i say no to stretched strap graphics. Style man, style


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

I do all those things and wear nothing but a thin polypropylene layer or balaclava and I don't have those issues.


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

Expedition Liner | Burton Snowboards

I use this when it's cold. When it's not there's no need. My helmet keeps my dome super warm. Ditto on the vents on warm days.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

SmartWool® Beanies | High-Performance Merino Wool Accessories


----------



## IceShredEC (Apr 8, 2013)

highme said:


> I do all those things and wear nothing but a thin polypropylene layer or balaclava and I don't have those issues.


isnt that exactly what i posted lol


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

Beanies & thin polypro are different where I come from.


----------



## IceShredEC (Apr 8, 2013)

highme said:


> Beanies & thin polypro are different where I come from.





> i remove my liners and ride with a beanie or as i posted.. *a moisture wicking.. thin bavaclava*. and yes i ride with the helmet strap under my helmet as well.. i say no to stretched strap graphics. Style man, style


hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

I see you quoting yourself and still missing the point.


----------



## IceShredEC (Apr 8, 2013)

highme said:


> I see you quoting yourself and still missing the point.


apparently i am. any moisture wicking bavaclava is polypropylene blended basically. i posted on this thread because i just wanted to give people google searching thin head beanies a actual product worth looking at.

if you didn't notice i revived it from 2010.


----------

